# Will I get points on my license?



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

I was in an accident, but the insurance company found me 50% at fault even with the officers citation. The officer did not witness the accident either so I was mailed my ticket and it was for violating another persons lane; which did not happen.

My insurance company said that its "Non surcharge-able event" so I will not be penalized via points or an increased premium, but in the RMV Drivers handbook it says on page 139 that citations and at fault accidents greater thank 50% will lead to points on the license.

So in my case I am very confused as I was found 50% at fault and cited. Will there be points applied as if your 50% at fault you should not be cited or get points? 

And should I fight this ticket? or will the RMV dismiss the ticket on their own because of the 50% at fault and that my insurance company said if the officer did not witness the the accident he should not have cited me in the first place.

Thanks


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Just because the officer did not witness the accident does not mean that his or her assessment of what occurred is incorrect. Some are better than others, but there is quite a bit of physics and other hard science which an officer can base his or her decision on. Your insurance company will always try to dump some of the "fault" on the other driver. They don't care about facts, just the bottom line. People get cited for crashes not witnessed by the police all the time. You lose.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

It sounds like your insurance company has all the answers about what the police officer should have done. You should have them teach classes at the police academy about proper procedure so this gross injustice does not occur again.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

You must not have checked out massinsurance.com forum (which prob does not exist)?! If you are 50% at fault, then you are not more than 50% at fault right? You answered your own question. Good day.


----------

